# Reputable SARMS Source?



## gomad75

So what's a reputable source for SARMS? It's tough to find a good balance of price and proper dosing. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## John Ziegler

Try All Day Chemist


----------



## gomad75

Thanks but I'm looking for a research chem site that some one here can vet for. All Day Chemist doesn't have what I'm looking for...


----------



## gymrat827

sarm search, but they are $$$ there.  most of the others are really weak.  

why are you so hot to trot on sarms?  Ive used them, peptides, all sorts of the so-so anabolics and they dont stack up.


----------



## gymrat827

On paper they are great, they don't actually work as good as all the reps say they do.  


Trust me, I use to be one.


----------



## gomad75

I appreciate your honest feedback. I will just wait until I find a new source for the good stuff. Until then, train, eat, sleep repeat!


----------



## gymrat827

they are somewhat anabolic.

But the companies that sell them water them down so much your not getting true product.  

Ive worked for 3 places in 3yrs.  If your willing to pin, peptides do work to some degree.  GHRP 2, 2x ED, would be a starting point since its just a slin pin.  no PIP and it would give other benefits too.

Dont expect big growth, but some over 12/14wks.  


Spend some time with a diet coach or a strength coach.  They will teach n show you all sorts of new things that will give you new ways to shock your muscles into growth.  Good, steady foods/nutrition and you should make progress.  



GL man


----------



## MS1605

I was looking into the blackstone labs SARMs recently just to give them a try as well. The blackstone stuff gets good reviews. I was thinking of trying a stack of Ostapure and LGD Elite Ligandrol from them. A 3 month run is like $300 bucks. I have spent $300 in a lot more destructive ways in the past so I figure it might be worth a try just to have the experience.


----------



## jolter604

Zeigler said:


> Try All Day Chemist



I can't find warms on there,and are they faster then reliablerx?????


----------



## gh0st

There are a few good peptide companies out there. I rep for one source that has great mk677. its the only SARM from them that i have tried so far. I wont mention it cause i dont want to sound like im spamming. but if you do your research you will find solid sources. Dont go for the cheapest sites. Comapies with solid products wont cheapen themselves y selling it for cheap money. You get what you pay for! Like one brother said above...a lot of these companies water there shit down. You guys should have a solid source here i would think that carries some good sarms and peptides.


----------



## gh0st

I agree tho with what is said above. Not all sarms are as good as some may claim. But i'll tell you this. Mk677 is probably the best one i have ever tired. Ostarine i didnt care for much. MK677 stacked with some mod1-29 and some ghrp-2/Hex is a great stack. I ran the greytops for 2 years straight at 5iu's ED and then 10iu's during blasts and got great results. greytops is the only genrics i would touch or spend money on. But i feel im getting just as good as results of this mk677 and peptides stack. roatating the ghrp in and out depending on sides. The Hex is no joke! I had to take aa break from the genrics and give my puritory some time so i wouldnt become dependent. it's good to rotate to peptides every so often if using gh. Plus is started helping this peptide company so i couldnt endorse there products without trying them myself and knowing they are solid. So it all kind of came together at a good time as i needed to switch to peptides for a bit and also wanted to see what the hype about the mk677 was all about! Stuff knocks u on your ass. I would only dose it at night time!


----------



## gomad75

I've taken MK677, sleep so good on it! I had to half the dose for the first 2 weeks and then work my way up.


----------



## gh0st

yeah i had to start at 12.5mg at first as well


----------



## atothej

I've taken the primeval labs super LGD and super S4. I thought the LGD was good at 10mg a day (great pumps and I added 10 pounds of lean mass). The super S4 seemed weak, I was taking 40mg a day and only pput on about 4 pounds of mass, I never got any vision sides from the S4 making me think that it is under dosed.


----------



## gh0st

Mk677 is by far the best sarm, best gh sup around imo
Muscles are full all the time. size is easy to put on. great sleep. just the best gh supp , better then any gh peptide


----------



## Lord_Jimmy

gh0st said:


> There are a few good peptide companies out there. I rep for one source that has great mk677. its the only SARM from them that i have tried so far. I wont mention it cause i dont want to sound like im spamming. but if you do your research you will find solid sources. Dont go for the cheapest sites. Comapies with solid products wont cheapen themselves y selling it for cheap money. You get what you pay for! Like one brother said above...a lot of these companies water there shit down. You guys should have a solid source here i would think that carries some good sarms and peptides.



All I want from SARMS is a good MK-677 that isn't weak.  I'm 47 and I want to use it for anti-aging.  I want to get more info.


----------



## Cristi

Any female can advise on side effects for mk677?


----------



## gh0st

Cristi said:


> Any female can advise on side effects for mk677?



I dont think usage and dosage should be any different for a women. but only one of the ladies here coul really advise u on this. i havnt seen any info that leads me to give and advice that would be diffrent.

And technically MK677 isnt a SARM. its a gh seceretor 



gymrat827 said:


> sarm search, but they are $$$ there.  most of the others are really weak.
> 
> why are you so hot to trot on sarms?  Ive used them, peptides, all sorts of the so-so anabolics and they dont stack up.



You are right tho, and i dont mean to bias ....IM sort of repping for them now...
but there mk677 is STRONG! Along with the other sarms like there RAD140 which i just started also. They are more on the expensive side but u get what u pay for!
but i think i may be falling back since The main rep TrueGrit just passed away this week! RIP BIG GUY!

You can use ghost30 for 30% off...im not trying to spam. i only bring it up because it was previously mentioned by gymrat and if u dont have a code its costly. THere are codes all over tho. i dont get anything for using my code and im pretty sure im not sure where my rep status stands as i have a lot of projects going on and i dont know where things stand now that TrueGrit is gone! They have tons of reps anyways and im a busy guy!

RIP 
gh0st


----------



## gh0st

Cristi said:


> Any female can advise on side effects for mk677?





gymrat827 said:


> sarm search, but they are $$$ there.  most of the others are really weak.
> 
> why are you so hot to trot on sarms?  Ive used them, peptides, all sorts of the so-so anabolics and they dont stack up.





Lord_Jimmy said:


> All I want from SARMS is a good MK-677 that isn't weak.  I'm 47 and I want to use it for anti-aging.  I want to get more info.



IF i was to suggest a diffrrent source for mk677 it would th past guy i repped for...which if u google gh0st and mk677 ext ect shouldnt be hard to find. i think i even came right out and mentioned it in my into here a while back. or at some point. they dont advertise on the boards anymore like sarmsearch does!


----------



## zuzulo

A friend of mine used sarmx during his PCT, this ****ing dylan gemeli site lol, but he got real good results. He used two non surpressive sarms, i think ostarine and cardinine. One is really good for fat loss - he actually lost fat while on PCT and is still loosing fat. Strength stayed the same. So yea, ill probally give them a try too.


----------



## Mythos

I dont want to step on any toes but yep, their 677 blew me away. Sleep like the dead, experienced strong swelling sides and skin tightening from less than 12.5, I have yet to venture higher than 12.5..


----------



## maxx

Lord_Jimmy said:


> All I want from SARMS is a good MK-677 that isn't weak.  I'm 47 and I want to use it for anti-aging.  I want to get more info.


MK-677 is a great SARM and also the only one in my opinion that has anti-aging properties



Cristi said:


> Any female can advise on side effects for mk677?


I can only suggest 10mg of Ostarine for toning or lean muscle gains or 10mg of Cardarine for fat loss/cardio endurance for females. I got two friends that got great results on a 8 week cycle of Ostarine, lets just say they got THICC. 



zuzulo said:


> A friend of mine used sarmx during his PCT, this ****ing dylan gemeli site lol, but he got real good results. He used two non surpressive sarms, i think ostarine and cardinine. One is really good for fat loss - he actually lost fat while on PCT and is still loosing fat. Strength stayed the same. So yea, ill probally give them a try too.


Yo SarmsX is good, but mad expensive and kind of tricky since the sarms are liquid. I like capsules a lot more, they're accurate dosing, and a lot more budget friendly.


----------



## Lean_dude27

SarmS sources are a hit or miss, trust me i was a Rep for one.its not just the sarms its also the gear, there can be bad batches and once you have bad experience with Bunk gear/sarms you can never go back to them.
GL and hope you find a good source!


----------



## Gibsonator

I'm running sarmsearch mk677 with my cycle, tastes like a hobos sock


----------



## Mythos

Gibsonator said:


> I'm running sarmsearch mk677 with my cycle, tastes like a hobos sock



Burning hair and a skunks ass


----------



## Gibsonator

Mythos said:


> Burning hair and a skunks ass



Yep, I cringe before dosing each time lol


----------



## maxx

Gibsonator said:


> I'm running sarmsearch mk677 with my cycle, tastes like a hobos sock


Sarms in solution always taste like ass, capsule form is the best way to go


----------



## Sneakerpimp

IRC bio seems to be fairly high quality and they're cheaper than sarmssearch. Reddit likes them.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Reddit is like craiglist. Trust them as far as I can throw myself


----------



## Sneakerpimp

BigSwolePump said:


> Reddit is like craiglist. Trust them as far as I can throw myself



Dont worry, I'm from 4chan.


----------



## Sneakerpimp

My order from irc. bio came in and they're great so far. I did order their sarms, but I got mk 677 and etizolam(very fun)

my enhanced athlete lgd seems to work, but irc .bio works and in Cheaper.


----------



## sickboy1980

have you guys ever heard/ tried Sarmspharm? Im in the same boat as far as looking for a reputable site. These guys sell theirs for like a third of what Sarmsx sells them for so I'm curious.


----------



## maxx

sickboy1980 said:


> have you guys ever heard/ tried Sarmspharm? Im in the same boat as far as looking for a reputable site. These guys sell theirs for like a third of what Sarmsx sells them for so I'm curious.



Yeah I have I've tried sarmspharm before but I didn't see any of the positive effects from normal sarms. Sarmsx prices are over priced and there bottles only lasted me 3 weeks tops. I recently tried sarmsgains.com I got LGD, RAD140, and Cardarine. I'm getting all the positive effects from RAD140 vascularity and usual aggression.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I call bullshit on all that sarms shit..none of u dorks noticed jack shit and u know it


----------



## OmegaPharma

I've had good success with SARMS


----------



## Rodrigomp10

Wich souce you use?


----------



## knightmare999

Rodrigomp10 said:


> Wich souce you use?



Which sauce?
Depends what I'm having.  Worcestershire is good when I make Salisbury steaks.

I think you meant sauce because this isn't a source board.  I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt that you're just an idiot that can't spell and not an idiot that can't spell and is asking about sources.


----------



## Caballero

Reputable Sarms?!  Hmmmm isn't that a big oxymoron???? Lol smh


----------



## ColoradoJay

Try Innovative Research Compounds.  I don't think posting that violates the "source" policy, as these aren't controlled substances.  My apologies if it does.  I've had MK-2866 from them, and it works well.  I'm not sure the results stack up to how my body reacted to my first TEST/DECA/DBOL stack - BUT - having done that stack 4 times, I can say my body responded better to my first MK-2866 8 week cycle than my last TEST/DECA/DBOL 14 week cycle. I'm sure you know this - but don't use ANY pill form SARMs.  You have to go with liquid to get pure product.  The pill forms are cut with other compounds, and frequently results in side effects that have nothing to do with the SARM itself.   SARMS1.com is known as having the best product, but you'll pay almost 3x more there.


----------



## MMA1995

Is sarms4you legit?


----------



## Jin

MMA1995 said:


> Is sarms4you legit?



No. but they are genuine.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Bro, try science.bio I’ve used them. Never ran bloods but I used their MK677 and it was legit as far as I know. I stayed hungry as I’ll get out. They’re expensive but it works and there are good reviews. They have a bunch of other stuff too. I’ve been researching into buying bulk powder. Pretty sure I’ve found one. I’ll let you know. But science was my go to every time before. Gotta be careful lots of fakes and underdosing. Always scams afoot. I’d appreciate some bloods from these guys too if anyone has some.


----------



## Capn26

I’ve used science.bio. Three times now. Two were great, one still on going. I had low t when I started the first ostarine I got from them last year. The goal was to rank my test prior to starting TRT, as I was right on the treatment line, but had symptoms. It was 82 total and 3.8 free after 5 weeks at 25 mgs a day. Cardarine was good, not great. 

I bought lgd4033 about a month ago. No pump, vascularity, size, water, nothing after four weeks. I let them know and supposedly they’re sending me rad140 to try in place of it. Anyone is a crap shoot. But my money will still go to them. Just thought I’d throw this out.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Cristi said:


> Any female can advise on side effects for mk677?


My wife liked mk677. 
no sides to speak of but I gave her 12mg a day. Hunger was about the only thing but it was so bad if she didn’t eat, she got sick to her stomach. 
my FAV brand is science. I don’t even know how good they really are. But they’re cheap AF and domestic. I read about how to tell if you have good stuff or not, like immediately having hunger pains and dosing too high too fast gives you hella bloat. 
like ppl say, it’s easy to fake it with the right amino acids too I’ve heard. 
how does everyone else feel about Science?


----------



## MrInsensitive

I ran ostarine after my tren cycle and I liked it but by the same token, I didn’t gain anything, I do feel it helped me maintain my gains from my cycle tho. Which is why I ran it. Planning on doing it again after this one. 
I wanna buy bulk like 10g of mk677 and flux my dose for a long time. GH is slow but permanent. This is why so many opt for exogenous HGH. But. Blokes like me don’t have that kind of cash nor do I have the resources to be seen by a doc which is apparently super important.


----------



## TeddyBear

Has anyone experienced a good recomp using Cardarine in particular, or RAD-140?

Ive done RAD and LGD in the past, I wasn’t super impressed but I did make linear progression on lifts gradually. Obviously my test cycle this fall resulted in the most noticeable size gains, but for me strength gains were comparable.

I was curious as to whether anyone had a matching experience.

basically: how did Cardarine work for you? How did RAD work for you?

Im being impatient, USPS backlog means I’m waiting for my order to even be processed.


----------



## Big Mikey

The recent research I've done on SARMS suppliers, like this month recent, Science.bio came out on top. SARMGUIDE.COM put science.bio at number one & they had the least amount of negative reviews on reddit within the last year. According to their web page, science.bio puts a huge amount of emphasis on quality control. See their site for the details. The other SARMS suppliers I looked at either had a lot of bad reddit reviews, I couldn't find enough information beyond their website to assess them or they were shutdown. Basically the same problems you run into when looking for a reliable supplier of gear. 
I've yet to use any SARMS but I'm planning on using Ostarline MK-2866 with test cypionate once I get back into the gym. Ostarline has a reputation for making one's body "feel better," particularly joints. Between my two hip replacements and arthritic knees, I could really do with "feeling better."


----------



## hard_gains

Science. Bio and Chemyo are g2g. Science customer service is great. Never waited more then a day to hear back in a email. Shipping is slow right now but what isn't now and days. Only used rad but so far pretty happy. Only low dosing 10mg this round. First run so wanted to see how my body acted and how recovery went.


----------



## ATLRigger

Science.bio and provenpeptides are both legit


----------



## hard_gains

ATLRigger said:


> Science.bio and provenpeptides are both legit



Are proven peptide back on? Last time I heard you couldn't buy from them right now. Maybe that's changed. But a lot of people did like them.


----------



## Adrenolin

ATLRigger said:


> Science.bio and provenpeptides are both legit





hard_gains said:


> Are proven peptide back on? Last time I heard you couldn't buy from them right now. Maybe that's changed. But a lot of people did like them.



What's the deal with proven PEPTIDES not selling peptides?


----------



## hard_gains

Adrenolin said:


> What's the deal with proven PEPTIDES not selling peptides?



No idea but guessing I would say they are doing what science bio did back when it was irc.bio. Probably pop back up under another name. No one has said exactly why they stop so your guess is as good as mine Adrenolin.


----------



## HeiseTX

Any experience with Rad140


----------



## hard_gains

HeiseTX said:


> Any experience with Rad140



Very little. Just started a week ago at a very small dose 10mg/ml so pretty unsure of the effects. Everyone says 20 to 30 mg is the sweet spot but im extremely new so slow and easy for me. Last thing I want to do is **** myself up by taking an unnecessary amount. Or taking more then I need. Figured the more you take the harder ther recovery. So far nothing worth bragging about but its only been 1 week so not expecting huge changes. Need to see how my body would react before upping the dose. First run low dose. See how I feel and how my body reacts after stopping. Second run I'll try 20mg. Probably just wasting money this run at such a low dose but **** it.


----------



## TeddyBear

I’ve been running Cardarine and Rad140 for about 2 weeks now: 20mg a day each.

I have also been running a deficit. I finished a Test cycle in Oct/November. PCT’d Nov and Dec.

So, given I’ve dropped about 15lbs of weight in the past 60 days, I’ve seen more stomach definition. My limbs are a bit smaller.

my strength is back to where it was during my cycle.


----------



## MrInsensitive

I’m into my second gram of mk677 now. Suspended each G in 40ml grain alcohol. Finally the bloat is subsiding. I’m able to control the hunger too. Took a while but it’s worth it. Had to play with my doses for a few weeks to get my lethargy under control. In part I believe it was overtraining but high doses of that stuff can cause extreme lethargy too. I’ve got about 5g of ostarine to run after this cycle is over with. I’ll continue on Ibutamoren until I run out. I’m guessing around June as it sits now. There’s never really a reason to come off or cycle it. The longer you stay on the more permanent your gains are. It’s a slow gainer by itself. Same with HGH. The real sweet benefits don’t hit until about month 3.


----------



## Adrenolin

MrInsensitive said:


> I’m into my second gram of mk677 now. Suspended each G in 40ml grain alcohol. Finally the bloat is subsiding. I’m able to control the hunger too. Took a while but it’s worth it. Had to play with my doses for a few weeks to get my lethargy under control. In part I believe it was overtraining but high doses of that stuff can cause extreme lethargy too. I’ve got about 5g of ostarine to run after this cycle is over with. I’ll continue on Ibutamoren until I run out. I’m guessing around June as it sits now. There’s never really a reason to come off or cycle it. The longer you stay on the more permanent your gains are. It’s a slow gainer by itself. Same with HGH. The real sweet benefits don’t hit until about month 3.



I believe the elevated igf starts falling off between months 3-6.. not breaking back down, but they do start to decline

I'm using 25mg mk677 with my ckd.. other than just being fat lol, bloating hasn't been an issue at all, still dropped 11lbs of water weight since new years day.


----------



## Snachito

I never learned about SARMS as they didn't interest me, until my training partner wanted to run some,  so I checked them out then ordered some RAD 140, Ostarine and cardarine from S.Bio.  I bought the powder mixed it up in some Humco for him and off he went on a cut.  He just started but I'm interested to see how they will work while on a calorie deficit. 

Now the MK677 you fellas are talking about has interested me and going to give it a try!!


----------



## MrInsensitive

I’ve also read that some ppl do level out and begin to get diminished return. If that happens to me, yes I’ll come off and begin ostarine. But for now, steadily climbing. Sides are subsiding. Which makes this a whole lot better. I don’t plan to stay on 25mg for the duration, I plan on cutting that in half before too long. I’ll keep you posted up on this Adrenolin. 
but what I’m aiming for is results much like I’ve read some ppl receive, which includes continually steadily climbing for the first 6 months before tapering down to a maintaining dose for a total of 12 months.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Btw for the first 6 weeks (I think) I was at 45-50mg a day. Split into 2 doses. One: Every night before bed.


----------



## TeddyBear

Update;

Rad-140 and Cardarine for a little over two weeks at 20mg a day each.

I ended my AAS cycle in Mid November. PCT’d through Nov and December.

I cut down from a personal high weight of 210 to about 195, so down 15lbs in about 12 weeks.

My PRs:
Bench: 250 on cycle to 240 Now
Squat: 390x3 to 390 Now
Deadlift: 435x5 to 455x2

So, I can say that I largely kept my strength from my first cycle, while still eating at a 600cal a day deficit. I attribute this mostly to the SARMS.


----------



## heyitzdinny

is provenpeptides the only place to get legit LGD-4033? science.bio don't sell them.


----------



## TeddyBear

This doesn’t answer whether the SARMS from Chemyo are legit, but:

I had immediate strength and stamina boost, small, but noticeable. I also saw some small but noticeable recomposition with lost fat.

However, now about 3 or 4 weeks in, I’ve noticed for the past two weeks that my knuckles have gradually gotten worse dry skin.

Ive not had this issue, it may be seasonal or caused by something else, but my knuckles are cracking and dry. I’ve tried three different lotions: my regular tea tree lotion from Walmart, some hypoallergenic Nivea, and some of the hardcore  handbalm (OKeefes) from Home Depot. My knuckles are pretty discolored: they’re much darker than the rest of my hands.

Additionally, my gums have been irritated from the daily doses. I have water in my mouth, shoot the sarms in orally and then swallow fast to skip the taste. My gums aren’t happy with me. I have good teeth and gum care, dentist is pleased with me, but they’ve been much more sensitive when brushingz

Im gonna take a break from the SARMS for about a week or two to see if both or either issue resolves.


----------

